# So should I....



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Go ahead and get the Bionic or wait to see the Samsung and HTC phones that are coming down the pipe. I like the radio the fact that motorola puts on their phones but I don't know that the new Samsung and or HTC phones won't be as equally good or at least close.

I looked at the D3 and just don't want to upgrade to a phone is that is basically my phone on steroids. 

Thanks, Sick0.


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Its a matter of a personal opinion,

Now, I had the same thing to go threw. I thought to my self if i should wait to get the bionic to see what other phones came out. or what.

But temptation was to rough with me and I went to the vzw store and picked up the bionic about a week after it was released.

I love my phone.

The things that could be fixed tho is the high pitched ring while listening to things from the headphone jack. the black screen that it goes into. ( kinda like a coma) until you do a battery pull

and unlock the bootloader.

but other than that. the battery life and everything on this phone is amazing.

The screen at first buged me at first, but it grew and now i cant even tell.

The screen on 30% is just as bright as my sisters inspire 4g on full brightness.

hope this helps you with your decision.

Good LUck
Aaron


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

HTC is a rehashed sensation for vzw nothing new from HTC it just like they did with thunderbolt. Samsung is Samsung pray a update or just buy our new phone to get newest os.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC Moosc Edition! using Tapatalk


----------



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

So I take it that you have no lost love for either of the two companies. 



moosc said:


> HTC is a rehashed sensation for vzw nothing new from HTC it just like they did with thunderbolt. Samsung is Samsung pray a update or just buy our new phone to get newest os.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC Moosc Edition! using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been holding onto my upgrade since July. Due to Motorola's locked bootloaders, I passed on the Bionic, and I'm waiting on either the HTC Vigor, or the Samsung Prime. I think they both will trump the Bionic with their 1.5Ghz processors, and I think the Prime will be king, with Ice Cream Sandwich. I'm leaning toward the Prime, but I am going to check out the Vigor, because I think it will be interesting, with the Beats technology.


----------



## shadowdude777 (Sep 22, 2011)

If you can wait, definitely wait for the Nexus Prime. If you MUST have a phone right now, get the Bionic.


----------

